# graco 395 or titan 440I



## Skip (Dec 4, 2011)

Looking to get a new sprayer any advice? --Titan 440i and Graco Nova 395 both on sale for the same price. I haven't used Titan before. Thanks for any input. Mostly residential spraying. Thanks Haven't checked older posts sorry if someone has asked this already.
Just found an old post regarding the subject with enough info, sorry to waste anyones time. I'll check first for the future. Just learning to navigate the website.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

The 440i if it's the skid model .. 
I love mine that little work horse does it 
All!! From flats to spraying advance . 
I have both the 395 and the titian
Not sure about the new model
Titian the impact series . This is coming 
From someone that mostly has Graco 
Products . Mine titian I use the most .


----------



## alertchief (Nov 12, 2009)

I have had my 440i for 2 years now zero glitches! Paid $700 for it so that seems like a fair value for what I use it for which is as a 4 to 5 exteriors per year! Most of my work is inside but the 440 won't let you down!


----------



## Goode Painters (Jan 1, 2011)

440 all day- Graco is better with their mid line sprayers for instance if u said titan 640 or graco 695- I'd say Grac0 all day but as for the lil guys 395 or 440 u just can't beat a 440!!


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

the 440 has fewer wear parts. the Graco has a cylinder that can wear out in addition to the piston rod and packings. because of the way the Titans are designed there is no cylinder to replace you would only need to replace the piston rod and packings in a worse case scenario. performance wise they are pretty equal


----------



## paintpro08 (Jun 21, 2008)

Should I bring up Airlessco again:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I say Graco. Usually the reason why Titan is chosen is because it is often a little cheaper than a 395 but if they are the same price point go Graco.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Go with graco. My 390 lasted 15 years until stolen from my garage. Repacked twice in that time. The unit paid for itself many times over. Clean it after every use, no matter what and this will last you a long time. Btw I used mine for everything from solid oil stain to flat cheap latex to lacquer. Never let me down. Always without fail run spirits and store in line. Never leave water in line overnight.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I have both, but have more time on my 440i than my Graco. The 440i is a work horse. I painted alertcheif's house (before he became a painting contractor) with my 440i if that helps with any validity...


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I have both and would have to flip a coin. So I'll do just that... heads or tails?


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Both have their plus and minus's. 

Graco does have more parts in their packings, so repackings can happen more. and as stated earlier it has both a sleeve and piston, costlier to have to replace. But, I do like that their filter is vertical, so when you need to check the filter, you can without dripping paint everywhere. Also I like that the pickup tube at the elbow is made of metal, more durable.

Titan has less parts to go wrong. But their filter is under the unit and is messier to check. Their elbow of the pickup tube is plastic and I have seen it crack.

Check and see what free goods each is offering to sell their sprayer. Otherwise flip a coin and feel good you have a good unit.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

See, even though you said you found enough info, we can't help weighing in. I have both of those models. While not scientific, it seems to me like I have less issues (re-packing etc) with my 440 than my Graco 395. Also, the 440 is lighter and easier to move around. Finally, you should be able to get the 440 for less than the 395, about $100 less normally.


----------



## Skip (Dec 4, 2011)

*Thanks for all the insight*

How does the Titan's pressure control compare to the Graco's smart control on the 395, for spraying stains, trim or doors?


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Not enough to matter IMO. Depends on what pressure you run, real low pressure has a chance of pulsations on the Titan vs Graco. 

Also keep in mind before you buy the sprayer. Who does the servicing of each of the brands? Some places will sell you a sprayer and don't have an option if it doesn't work or only repairs certain brands.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

It was heads... Graco


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> It was heads... Graco


Major hang time on that toss.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Major hang time on that toss.


I called it when I posted yesterday. Was waiting for him to call it. That would be a tough decision for me if I had to replace one of those two. I suppose it would come down to the price I could get. I enjoy spraying with both.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> I called it when I posted yesterday. Was waiting for him to call it. That would be a tough decision for me if I had to replace one of those two. I suppose it would come down to the price I could get. I enjoy spraying with both.


That was pretty much my point usually the 440 is on sale and is often chosen by price.


----------



## SoCal Paint (Nov 7, 2011)

Both great small pumps with a long service life. Talk to a pump mechanic and get their perspective, and consider which Company has better field service support in your market.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Imo its operator use and care. To reiterate what jack said, its a toss up. Heads or tails.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> It was heads... Graco


Is that a straight jacket on your profile?Just wondering.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

mudbone said:


> Is that a straight jacket on your profile?Just wondering.


That's hilarious!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mudbone said:


> Is that a straight jacket on your profile?Just wondering.


Viewing on the iphone?


----------



## team 911 (Dec 29, 2010)

Titan 440 I is a great rig


----------

